# One More Mod Done



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Today I finally replaced those junkie factory speakers with 3 way 200 watts speakers
The only problem I had was that the second box of speakers didn't have the same face plate as the first one I installed
So had to run to the store and swap of for the righ ones
Boy does it sound a lot better now
Can't wait to watch a movie in there next weekend









Don


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Nice mod and nicely done, what brand and model are they? I may need to do that myself







I dont know about your model, but in the 28krs there are 4 speakers. Did you do all of them? If so, what was the estimated cost? Thanks!


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

You only watch movies in the Outback? That's hardcore!























Nice job - definately on my list of things to do, too.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

NobleEagle said:


> Nice mod and nicely done, what brand and model are they? I may need to do that myself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I went to Walmart and got them
don't remember the name they were 3 way 200 watts for $19.88 a pair
I did all 4 of them in the TT

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice swap Hoot! Looks like you'll enjoying that next Outback movie in style.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Nice mod, Don!

Too bad you can't post sounds!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Great mod Don!
Very nicely done


----------



## tatsharleys (Feb 4, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Great mod Don!
> Very nicely done


 \

I am a bit confused maybe sounding dumb but how do you put your TV in surround using the existing radio ??I have a 23rs


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

tatsharleys said:


> Great mod Don!
> Very nicely done


 \

I am a bit confused maybe sounding dumb but how do you put your TV in surround using the existing radio ??I have a 23rs
[/quote]

What I did was run a wire from the speaker jack in front of the TV to the input jack in front of the Jensen stereo. Works great.

Dan


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

3LEES said:


> Great mod Don!
> Very nicely done


 \

I am a bit confused maybe sounding dumb but how do you put your TV in surround using the existing radio ??I have a 23rs
[/quote]

What I did was run a wire from the speaker jack in front of the TV to the input jack in front of the Jensen stereo. Works great.

Dan








[/quote]

Yes it works very nicely
Kids were watching a movie inside and DW heard this rumbling and thought we were getting a major thunder storm coming in on us














Now that is good sound









Don


----------



## greenfamily (Sep 8, 2006)

HootBob said:


> Today I finally replaced those junkie factory speakers with 3 way 200 watts speakers
> The only problem I had was that the second box of speakers didn't have the same face plate as the first one I installed
> So had to run to the store and swap of for the righ ones
> Boy does it sound a lot better now
> ...


Cool but how do you use these wathing a movie? The Outback I am buying has the cd player running through the speakers ? Thanks


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

The CD player has a Auxillary input so you can play sound from TV, MP3 player, etc. Just need to connect into the RCA jacks on the back of the stereo or plug into the jack on the front.

Scott


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Sweet Don. I bet they crank up the sound nicely. Now, . . . . . . what site are you in at Otter Lake? I guess have to refresh my stock of earplugs in the TT.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

HootBob said:


> Today I finally replaced those junkie factory speakers with 3 way 200 watts speakers
> The only problem I had was that the second box of speakers didn't have the same face plate as the first one I installed
> So had to run to the store and swap of for the righ ones
> Boy does it sound a lot better now
> ...


What size are they? 5 1/4"? 6 1/2"?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

6 1/2" speakers
Just had to make the hole a little bit bigger with a small drum sander in the cordless drill

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Don

Awesome Mod. Well worth it. I did not have to make my opening any bigger. I did use the factory white speaker covers; but after seeing your covers, I think I will install my after market ones.

Thor


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Very cool Don.









I like how the speaker covers look. I agree with Thor - when I install new speakers I'll toss the white covers.

Wayne


----------

